# Having my Aikido trial lesson sunday!!



## Sam (Jan 24, 2005)

yay! *Jumps for joy and excitement*

I'm a Kenpo girl currently, tracy's to be more specific.

Ever since joining this site (only 9 days ago) I've been toying with the idea of taking up another martial art. This place is very near my house, inexpensive, and, most influential on me, was reccommended my one of my favorite instructors at Tracy's. (well, they are all my favorites but, lol) The head instructor's name is Elliot Freeman, he trained under whats-his-name, movie guy... steven seagal (I know I spelled that wrong).

so, I'm asking any of you who may know something about kenpo or tracy's kenpo, what will the major differences be?

I know that there is very little or no kicking, and that they are very against hurting their oponent. I think it's fair to say that this is very different than Tracy's Kenpo, but I'm open to new things. I'm thinking that a combination of the Aikido calm and softness mixed with kenpo could make me an interesting sparring partner to both schools. We shall see.

As long as it gives me that same high and excitement as kenpo does I think I'll stick with it.

:-d

I'm so excited, I'm such a dork lol

artyon: 
:supcool: :ultracool


----------



## mj_lover (Jan 25, 2005)

one word of caution (not trying to disuade you) if your in 2 ma's you will probably get things mixed up. a fighting stance in akido may be different then the one you use in kenpo, etc. What i have heard is that akido is a great supliment art. so i wish you best of luck.
 ttfn, Mj


----------



## Sam (Jan 25, 2005)

mj_lover said:
			
		

> one word of caution (not trying to disuade you) if your in 2 ma's you will probably get things mixed up. a fighting stance in akido may be different then the one you use in kenpo, etc. What i have heard is that akido is a great supliment art. so i wish you best of luck.
> ttfn, Mj


haha, look at you, acting all formal when we IM each other incessantly. you're probably right, I will mix things up from time to time, I'm sure it will amuse everyone, and I have no fear of looking stupid. I suppose I never developed a 'fear of being laughed at' gene. Oh well. thanks for the well-wishes, even as I be mean to you about your new DSL. Just realize that's my jealousy reacting...


----------



## mj_lover (Jan 25, 2005)

lol, i like to remain proper when in public, i know your gonna hate me for my dsl!. good luck with the akido!


----------



## Sam (Jan 25, 2005)

that makes me worried about what you act like behind the scenes of our behind the scenes conversations...
this forum is so dead, look down at the bottom, theres threads in here from like july... *sigh*

who shall I pester about Aikido??


----------



## kroh (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey there Samantha, 

You will see major differences between Kenpo and Aikido in the beginning.  First there is LOTS of ukemi-waza (breakfalling techniques).  The other major difference that you are going to see is that most Aikido schools place emphasis on learning the base techniques first (turning, stances, avoidance, breakfalling, and throwing) and then supplimentary techniques ( the methods that drive the major tennents such as striking, kicking, and weapons) second.  

SO it could be a long time before you are striking the makiwarra.  

I have heard that Seagal's brand of aikido is a bit mroe forward than most but these are some of the things that you could expect.

Regards, 
Walt

P.S. good luck with the session and let us know how it goes...


----------



## Aikikitty (Jan 26, 2005)

I've never done (or seen) Kenpo and I don't know much about Seagal's style. (Good post Kroh!)  Why am I posting?  I just wanted to wish you "Good luck", say "Welcome to the Aikido Forum", and beg you to "please let us know how your first class goes!"  

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## Shogun (Jan 26, 2005)

Remember back in the day (early 80's?) when steven seagal had an add in Black belt magazine that anyone could challenge him in his dojo and fight him......to the death! lol. seriously though..... he did that......then, Gene lebell choked him out. I love Aikido, though. IMO, Aikido is a concept of Ideas that are applied to anything. this is what the founder wanted. If you look at the first Aiki no michi, O sensei used more aggressive techniques, strikes, and a ton of sword. as he got older the techniques got really refined, and this is what you see today, as Aikikai.

Kyle


----------



## Sam (Jan 26, 2005)

well, I had half a post typed up, went to copy/paste something I had said in another thread, and found replies that make me change my mind.

http://www.kenpothoughts.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=114&PN=1&TPN=1

so, I don't think I'm going to start aikido at all. 

*sigh*

and I was so looking forward to it too...


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 26, 2005)

Samantha, I would recommend you stick with and attain some level of Kenpo first before switching arts. I have numerous arts under my belt (informal and formal training) and I will, in the future be taking up Aikido Budo, or warrior style "harder" Aikido in the near future from a well-known dojo. But it will not be my only art and indeed it will be a suppliment to the other energy arts I use now.. Dumog, Tai Chi, Praying Mantis, etc.. I use some informal Aikido techniques currently but have no belt yet. I will have to drive 2 hours round trip to each class so it's been put off. Stick to one thing until you have mastered it or at least mastered yourself, my friend :asian:

Oh, and Kroh, only one of many excellent posts from you!


----------



## mj_lover (Jan 26, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> and I was so looking forward to it too...


 well, one trial lesson ain't gonna hurt non, worth a shot. try one day, who knows, it might click. and you can always talk to the sensei and tell him what going on. don't let a group of grouchy old men (like me) tell you what you can or cannot do. everyone is different, and we have been proven wrong before.

 (Hey, maybe if you get good, you might be able to beat me! %-})
 later dayz kid


----------



## Sam (Jan 26, 2005)

kid? old guy like you?

haha come on taco, your 20.
maybe I'm 4 years younger but no 20 year old can take himself seriously while calling someone else a kid...


----------

